# Goose stir fry



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Take the breast meat and cut them into longer slender pieces ( the key here is to make sure you have cut all the muscle sack off the meat, and blood spots-that's where all tha gamey flavor comes from), and soak them in some soy sauce, thousand island dressing, teriyaki sauce, and red wine if you have it. Let it soak it up for about an hour or 2 ( the longer the better). Cut up some vegetables ( what ever you want for veggies). Cook the meat (in the sauce) a little first before throwing in the vegetables, and you will have some of the best stir fry in years!!!!!

I gaureantee you will like it.....


----------

